# [Bit-Tech]Lian Li announces crazy PC-888



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 6, 2009)

A friend just sent me a link to this, and for someone that really doesn't like big, fat, obtrusive cases, I really like this...


















... pretty interesting don't you think? 

Source: Bit-Tech


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 6, 2009)

I like it - except for the things sticking up from the top... unless they have some utility?


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jan 6, 2009)

hangar for ur sex toy


----------



## CyberDruid (Jan 6, 2009)

I accidentally the top of my PC-888 is that bad?

You acccidentally what?

The top of my PC-888

You did what?

I accidentally the whole thing.


----------



## Guru Janitor (Jan 6, 2009)

It reminds me of this tower in Dubai






EDIT

oh wow, shoulda read the article before posting that


> Inspired by the design of the Burj Al Arab hotel in Dubai...


----------



## CyberDruid (Jan 6, 2009)

You are spot on. That has to be the inspiration.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Jan 6, 2009)

Thats what I was thinking. I remember it from the Golf channel.


----------



## HolyCow02 (Jan 6, 2009)

that thing is crazy and ridiculous at the same time. It would be cooler in black IMO... and what is the top thing.... i don't like it.


Nice job spotting the dubia thing... that hotel is crazy!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 6, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> I accidentally the top of my PC-888 is that bad?
> 
> You acccidentally what?
> 
> ...



I don't get it.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Jan 6, 2009)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I don't get it.



He was referring to a whole series of pranks etc.

It relates to the difficulty that many face when trying to explain something was lodged in one of their orifices.


----------



## MKmods (Jan 6, 2009)

its nice to see that LianLi continues to take airflow seriously.

keep pushing the envelope LianLi!

Good post InnocentCriminal


----------

